# CWM ED2 Leak Request



## _ranch (Jun 13, 2011)

Could somebody who knows what they are doing make a CWM flash for the ROM and kernel of the ED2 leak? ODIN isn't flashing the kernel for me, but the radios did update.


----------



## MMAMO01 (Jun 29, 2011)

Try the Samsung Utility that came as well. Personally.... I would wait. I did the update and Now I am back to EE4. I was not getting all my calls and other issues. Its not ready. Give it a week for these brains on this site to make it better.....


----------



## _ranch (Jun 13, 2011)

My problem is I'm in gingerbread purgatory. EG2 will flash completely in both ODIN and PST but will endlessly boot loop. EE2 will fail to flash when it tries to load the boot.bin regardless of the source file (MD5 checks out on the files btw).

Basically, I'm stuck right now having to flash EG2, boot into recovery, wipe, flash a EE4 rom, and flash a kernel so I can use the phone at EE4 with EG2 radios.

I've tried Heimdall too and it doesn't work either. I'm open for suggestions.


----------

